# PosePro



## AnthonyStark (Aug 19, 2016)

©BlueFlameWolf.


Welcome to PosePro! 

PosePro is a forum to help artists grow and a place where you can get services done for yourself either for free or by paying. We have a dedicated and hardworking team standing by to create top of the line free poses for you and others to use, editing artwork for you, and more! These people are not paid and strictly are working on a volunteer basis! 

Some examples would be if you needed a pose outlined, you could request that over in the Request Forum if it is open and a Request Team member will do it for you!

If you want a free avatar, all you have to do is mosey your way down to the Freebie Factory if it is open and a Freebie Factory Team Member will draw it for you! Keep in mind that these poses are free for everyone, so you cannot have them specially made for a character of your own.

If you are looking for art specifically for your character to be drawn for free, you can ask in the Member Request Forum.

PosePro also has a place just for chatting as well as a snazzy chat box at the bottom brought to you by NVentous. Kick back and put your boots on the table while you discuss whatever your heart desires, or if you fancy, you can start or join a game in The Play Pen!

This was all started by Bug back in 2005, but now Clovette/Vlaski owns it. Please give her a huge thank you if you stop by because they both put a lot of hard work and effort into bringing you guys PosePro. If you wish to find me there, I am Loki.

Hope to see you around!

*Currently we are closed down for renovations. We will reopen soon!
*
FurAffinity Page​


----------

